

Steve Jobs Makes Easter Eve Appearance - bwaldorf
http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2010/04/steve_jobs_has_risen.php

======
bmalicoat
I love how he is just casually strolling outside. If you didn't know who he
was you'd suspect nothing.

~~~
Qz
The first photo is exceptionally creepy,

------
Batsu
Incredible. Steve Jobs generates buzz just by walking around.

~~~
jedberg
To be fair, most billionaires do.

------
ApolloRising
It is definitely nice to see him looking healthier and that happy.

------
davidmurphy
Is the photo squished, or is he really still that thin? Poor guy.

------
jayair
i should have hung around longer...

------
kingkongreveng_
Looks like death. I'd be surprised if he's around in five years.

~~~
nailer
I would be too, but that's not a particularly classy comment. Get well Steve.

~~~
mortenjorck
Really? He definitely looks slighter these days but he looks plenty vital in
these snapshots.

~~~
nailer
His jeans don't fit, his shoulders have lost enough muscle that the shoulder
seams are hanging down where his bicep should be. He reminds me of a family
friend with a terminal illness.

